# Grooming Room



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm very excited DH has agreed to turn our small utility room into a dedicated grooming room!!!!

The size is 65" wide x 77" long has one window and two doors. One wall that is 65" wide is perfect for a raised tub. I've looked online but most for dog grooming are very large expensive units. This is more than I need or want in this space. Any suggestions for a smaller unit? Once I get this ordered DH is going to start on the construction!


----------



## Meg (Aug 1, 2010)

Don't quote me on this (I know literally nothing about construction) but I think you can build up a brick wall and then install a normal tub on top of that wall. My aunt owns a boarding kennel and this is what she has. It may end up being just as expensive as buying a raised grooming tub. I've also seen adds on craigslist for stainless tubs from restaurants closing, maybe that could work too? Anyways, good luck with the design of your grooming room. I'm so jealous! My groom room is the garage a.t.m. and I'm grateful even for that little bit of space.


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

This is something I have thought about a good deal, myself. Considerations have been:

1) raising a big shower base (find them inexpensively enough on CK and our local Home Depot has a few on clearance)--they do have sides and an open front.

2) tractor supply has troughs that could be used,

3) removing the divider between washtubs that have legs, if that can be done without leaving sharp edges

4) raising a used CL bathtub, or even

5) getting used garden tub from an old camper/RV. If you check them out, they are reduced in size from a regular bathtub, and they should still be just right for a rather large dog.

I would love to see photos of what you end up doing. How exciting!!!


----------



## supysmom (Oct 10, 2011)

I would skip the expensive grooming tub if you are only planning on grooming your own pets. a normal people tub can be raised to the height you need. we have a Habitat Re-Store here and they always have tubs, typically way under $100. check craigslist too. I am currently using a laundry sink for my cats and chi. I have to throw my spoo in our bath tub or take her to work with me. look up grooming salons/grooming tubs online for some inspiration. if you go with raising a tub, make sure you give yourself a little bump in the front for your feet so you can stand close to the tub, and a good height is as high as possible so you can comfortably touch the back wall.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Well I've been a builder almost all my life.  lol

Bathing is the only 'odd' requirement of a grooming room. 'Coz a table for the actual grooming is relatively minor . . . and can be built out of anything.

The suggestions above for the 'tub' are good. I'd be looking too for something that would do that's inexpensive. An old restaurant fixture would work well 'coz they generally come with their own base. A used bathtub would be easier to find, and cheaper, but more awkward to set it on a base. Not impossible . . but awkward. They are designed to be supported, in part, by the back wall. And only partly *the front part* by a 'floor'. 

A brick or block base is excellent for support but a lot of work and maybe not necessary. This is only a shower that yr dealing with . . . not a full-on bath. So there's little weight of water in it. Any base that would support the weight of an average person should do to support yr tub. 

A fun project... Good luck!


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

Of course, you would want to raise them up, but here is what I meant by the shower base or rv garden tub:


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you all for the advise! I am considering this one - http://www.petedge.com/product/Master-Equipment-Everyday-Pro-Tubs/56309.uts but the cost is substantial with shipping.... So my delima now is spend the extra or save apx $400 and put in something smaller and not specifically made for dog bathing. What I do like about this tub is that it is lower in front which makes reaching the dogs much easier. But if I go with the savings then I can use that for a nice table, etc.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

I love this : it looks to be just a shower base with tile


----------



## PlayfulPup (Aug 8, 2012)

neVar said:


> I love this : it looks to be just a shower base with tile


I have this same picture pinned to my dream house board on Pintrist! It is actually a mop sink and at $691 that particular one is not a deal. Maybe locally a mop sink might be cheaper... or just look for a shower base like you suggested


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Minnie said:


> Thank you all for the advise! I am considering this one - Master Equipment Everyday Pro Tubs | PetEdge.com but the cost is substantial with shipping.... So my delima now is spend the extra or save apx $400 and put in something smaller and not specifically made for dog bathing. What I do like about this tub is that it is lower in front which makes reaching the dogs much easier. But if I go with the savings then I can use that for a nice table, etc.


Selling your house with a 'wierd' raised tub is going to cost you more that $400. I think it would negatively affect the value of your home. I would get a simple grooming tub like the one you like and install it in a way that it can be removed "without a trace". Plus if you move you can take it with you.  I think spending $500 now will save you money over the coming decades.


----------



## PlayfulPup (Aug 8, 2012)

tortoise said:


> Selling your house with a 'wierd' raised tub is going to cost you more that $400. I think it would negatively affect the value of your home. I would get a simple grooming tub like the one you like and install it in a way that it can be removed "without a trace". Plus if you move you can take it with you.  I think spending $500 now will save you money over the coming decades.


very true. If it was being built in the mudroom or laundry room, I would say not to worry since it is becoming more "popular/chic" to have a raised dog bath (seeing it in design magazines all the time!) but located in a separate room would not hold the same appeal.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Spunky said:


> very true. If it was being built in the mudroom or laundry room, I would say not to worry since it is becoming more "popular/chic" to have a raised dog bath (seeing it in design magazines all the time!) but located in a separate room would not hold the same appeal.


If it helps this is our mudroom that is being converted into a dual purpose room. We have an older restored farm home in the country. I don't see us relocating for many years but the only thing constant in life is change so anything is possible.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Couldn't you use a regular utility sink? That way it would "make more sense" if/when you sell the house than having a raised bathtub in a mudroom or utility room. And I'm certain it'll be way cheaper than a specific raised dog tub. Just my two cents worth.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Attached is my tub (from Pet Edge), I put it in my unfinished furnace room. I can walk around both sides of it, I love this tub (wish it had come in purple when I bought mine) and best of all I can move it easily if I want to.


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

I LOVE that tub! Going to go check price now.

Yikes, way too much for me. I can buy a shower based for $120.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

I like it except the grooming arm is too short if you were to put in a tub rack. My grooming space is tiny so my tub has to fit a rack and be used as a grooming table as well.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

tortoise said:


> I like it except the grooming arm is too short if you were to put in a tub rack. My grooming space is tiny so my tub has to fit a rack and be used as a grooming table as well.


not true and it comes with a rack, I just don't use it.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> not true and it comes with a rack, I just don't use it.


If you lay in a rack at a comfortable hight (OK, I am tall and I put my work surface at 36 - 38" off the ground) and measure up to the arm, it's only 24 inches - not enough for a medium to large dog. I groom big dogs up on the "small dog" racks too.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

tortoise said:


> If you lay in a rack at a comfortable hight (OK, I am tall and I put my work surface at 36 - 38" off the ground) and measure up to the arm, it's only 24 inches - not enough for a medium to large dog. I groom big dogs up on the "small dog" racks too.


Tortoise,

That is probably not very safe and therefore not such a good idea. You will also get a much better scissor job having a large dog at the correct height. I would hate to see something bad happen. Please, please rethink putting large dogs up on a small dog rack.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> Tortoise,
> 
> That is probably not very safe and therefore not such a good idea. You will also get a much better scissor job having a large dog at the correct height. I would hate to see something bad happen. Please, please rethink putting large dogs up on a small dog rack.


We didn't pinch pennies on equipment, my racks are very sturdy. I am not physically able to groom lower because of back and wrist problems. 


Grooming Tub and Table by tortoise11, on Flickr


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

tortoise said:


> We didn't pinch pennies on equipment, my racks are very sturdy. I am not physically able to groom lower because of back and wrist problems.
> 
> 
> Grooming Tub and Table by tortoise11, on Flickr


We are talking in the home not at the vet's office...I would expect him to have a tub like that. Still looks VERY unsalfe to even have that small dog up on the table not being secured in any way. I would also think it would be much easier to groom on a solitary table instead of in the tub. I too have back and wrist problems and use a hydraulic table with a chair.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

My space is too small for a tub and a table, so I've never had that option.

I think grooming restraints are dangerous (!!!) and mostly unnecessary - especially for a solo or home groomer. I'll use one if I'm grooming outside to keep the dog from walking away, but that is about it.

If a dog is not "secured" the worst thing that can happen is it jumps off the table and lands on a cushioned floor. If the dog is "secured" the worst thing that can happen is it jumps off the table and DIES.

IF someone inexperienced is going to use a grooming leash, I think they should be using 2 or more so that the dog could not get a foot off the table and cannot fall off the table. Or maybe they should leash themselves to the table so they won't accidentally turn their back for a moment.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm considering this one - it's 40" long and comes with a swivel faucet with 24" pull out spout. I would then still have 26" of space along that wall for cabinets. It's $185 with free shipping.

Mustee 28CF Big Tub Utilitub Combo Utility Tub

Otherwise I'm considering a drop in sink option that would be 36" with 30" space left over - all would be a counter top on top of tall kitchen cabinets. This option would give me more grooming space as I could close the sink when not in use but would be 4" less tub space and depth might be an issue. Probably about $350 completed.

Or a mop sink / shower base / rv garden tub on an elevated cabinet space. Oh decisions decisions.... kind of fun but still... DH will do the construction Labor Day weekend so I want to have everything ready to go.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

We have a walk in shower in our master bath. I put a small folding chair in there an have a hand held shower...works great!


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Ms Stella said:


> We have a walk in shower in our master bath. I put a small folding chair in there an have a hand held shower...works great!


This sounds wonderful and I'm envious! Unfortunately are bath / laundry room is rather small so this isn't an option for us.

I am making progress - Here is my inspiration room -mine will not turn out anywhere near this - Dog Bath - modern - laundry room -. Though I won't do tile as it's not the style of our restored farm home.

The sink in there is a whopping $1200 way to rich for a doggie sink IMO.... so I found a couple options - I found out it's actually a mop sink and located a couple reasonable options. DH will build the surround and the cabinets and the counter top in our kitchen (this is for a mud room off our kitchen) is available in a 30" so I'll have a 36" sink and 30" of counter space. 

I have a whole list of supplies to look for in the meantime but I'm making progress - this has been a good day!


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

We've decided to go with a drop in and countertops that match our kitchen - as the mud room is right beside it. My countertops are dark grey blue tint granite - which option would look better? Walls are light blue.

Mop sink (grey) 36 x 24 x 10
Mop Sink Basin - Fiberglass - 36" x 24" x 10" High - Zurn Z1996-36

RV tub (white) 36 x 24 x 11.5
RV Shower Tub from Lyons on Sale - PPL Motor Homes

Stainless steel sink: 33 x 22 x 8
Blanco America BlancoSpex II 441268 :: Kitchen Sink from Home & Stone

Or DH even agreed on purple in a weak moment: - no counter tops just this on a wall in the mud room.
http://www.petedge.com/product/Master-Equipment-Everyday-Pro-Tubs/56309.uts


----------



## dcail (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi Minnie,

If I were you I would go with the RV Shower Tub. I like the look's and the depth of it, I see you have toy like me. Hope that's help you some.


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

tortoise said:


> or maybe they should leash themselves to the table so they won't accidentally turn their back for a moment. :d


lol!!


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

I kinda like the look of the 1st one, the mop sink. It looks a little less bathroom-ish to me and more sleek. The Petedge one is nice too (but purple??) and could move with you, if and when, but you say you are in this home for a while so maybe save some money on an installed sink?


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Is the lip on the tub important to you or would it be in the way and collect too much water?


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

should multi quote


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

dcail said:


> Hi Minnie,
> 
> If I were you I would go with the RV Shower Tub. I like the look's and the depth of it, I see you have toy like me. Hope that's help you some.


Yes the depth is what I like - I also have two mini aussies that I use the HV dryer to blow out the undercoat and it goes everywhere..... 



PoodleMomAnew said:


> I kinda like the look of the 1st one, the mop sink. It looks a little less bathroom-ish to me and more sleek. The Petedge one is nice too (but purple??) and could move with you, if and when, but you say you are in this home for a while so maybe save some money on an installed sink?


I like purple :beauty: it would go with my clippers lol and other pink / purple grooming supplies - of course I'd need to repaint... Oh DH would love this.... They have it in a grey color as well. 



petitpie said:


> Is the lip on the tub important to you or would it be in the way and collect too much water?


Thank you so much I missed this and part - it would put me further away which would make it more difficult to reach and bathe - I liked the depth but based on this it is out. Thank you again!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

My partner is a renovator and we own a reno business. He brought my tub home after renovating a bathroom for a client. It was absolutely free. You can likely find them on Kijiji or Craigslist for next to nothing because some dumps charge you to dispose of them. The height of this tub has saved my back on numerous occasions.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Love this!!! How high is the front lip? I was offered on 36 x 48 remodeler shower bottom but it only has a 5" lip and I was concerned about water splashing out. Otherwise love the idea of not having to reach into a tub and it's definitely the least expensive option.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Minnie said:


> Love this!!! How high is the front lip? I was offered on 36 x 48 remodeler shower bottom but it only has a 5" lip and I was concerned about water splashing out. Otherwise love the idea of not having to reach into a tub and it's definitely the least expensive option.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Okay this is what happens from seeing pics on a tiny phone - now that I loo again I see it is a tub


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

*Small update*

I found what I was looking for only 30 minutes away at a Lowes - it was a farm house sink that is not advertised online. It's 33x22x10 in white which works perfect for the size of dogs that I am bathing. The cabinets and countertops that match my kitchen are also here along with the waterproof backsplash I picked out  DH's honey do project is all ready for next weekend :aetsch:

I compromised on my original plan of the purple dog bath but it will be very nice to have the raised sink and cabinet space in my mud room. The countertop will be plenty large enough for grooming as well and I'm planning to have DH mount my CC Kool Pup Dryer :-D. Now I need to accessorize and figure out if there is still room for a stand dryer....

The project will end up costing more than planned but the use factor will be a mile ahead of my original plans! Can't wait!!


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Progress :-D

DH has the cabinets in place, the countertop set and even the sink dropped in. We went this afternoon and picked out the faucet and supplies for DH to connect the drains / water lines. We also picked out lighting - LED under cabinet lighting for the sink area and florescent for the overall room. 

DS and I will be painting and then after we are done DH will move to the next step - already looks great and I can't wait to give my girls their first groom!


----------



## PlayfulPup (Aug 8, 2012)

Sounds great! Where are the progress pictures? 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

